
Criminals exploit vuln in Chip and PIN that banks claimed would never be seen - pavel_lishin
https://www.benthamsgaze.org/2015/10/14/just-how-sophisticated-will-card-fraud-techniques-become/
======
zzalpha
Meanwhile, credit card companies are attempting to use Chip and Pin to push
liability back onto the consumer. Their reasoning is that chip and pin is so
secure, the only way you can commit fraud is by acquiring the pin, and that's
the consumer's fault, therefore they shouldn't have to bear the liability
costs.

So much for that theory...

~~~
kazinator
With Chip and Pin, you can simply be taken by robbers to a dark alley and
forced to give up your PIN. They can verify the correctness of that PIN using
portable terminal on-the-spot, so you cannot lie to them. (They don't have to
take you to an ATM, where there might be cameras.)

~~~
splix
When you use such card in a store you're exposing your PIN to a person next to
you (at least). So he can just follow you to a dark alley and rob you

~~~
kazinator
There is no need for the dark alley if someone has obtained your PIN; he or
she just needs to purloin the card.

